# Found a 20.00$ pair of whites smoke jumpers



## 056 kid (May 17, 2011)

They are my size and everything. Went to the little consignment shop to get them and some damn hobo has them on lay away till he gets his unemployment check I told the lady I'd pay 40, but she would not give them up. hopefully the guy will go out and buy some crack or something instead of the boots. What a bunch of BS...


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2011)

They'll last you 50 years if you get them....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 17, 2011)

the damn homeless ruin everything, thats a pretty sick score if he winds up forgetting to filter his rubbing alcohol through a loaf of bread and poisons himself, my best score was a like new pair of Hathorn Hi-line calks for 80.00, still trying to break em in


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> They'll last you 50 years if you get them....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ever since you are jobless you are a trouble maker and don't get up till the sun is shining. The FS must have had a calming effect on you. Next thing you'll be posting pics of guns and booze.:hmm3grin2orange::yoyo:


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Ever since you are jobless you are a trouble maker and don't get up till the sun is shining. The FS must have had a calming effect on you. Next thing you'll be posting pics of guns and booze.:hmm3grin2orange::yoyo:



I no longer have to deal with the issues of making the agency look bad. Shoot, I can drag out my Hampton Lumber Cowlitz Division T-Shirt that I bought for 50 cents somewhere and wear it out in public now! 

Life is good.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 17, 2011)

056 kid said:


> They are my size and everything. Went to the little consignment shop to get them and some damn hobo has them on lay away till he gets his unemployment check I told the lady I'd pay 40, but she would not give them up. hopefully the guy will go out and buy some crack or something instead of the boots. What a bunch of BS...


 
You didn't find a deal on these boots, apparently a hobo did.
Then you offer to undermine his find and steal his deal.
You call it BS that a man has rights to something you want and can't get?

hmm...

I hope he gets them and they help him obtain or maintain gainful employment and perhaps make his life better. Maybe he's a Veteran, a father, a son living back with parents due to hard times... no telling.
I wish him well, and to a much lesser extent hope that you area able to make a great score like this guy did someday...


----------



## 056 kid (May 17, 2011)

Money rules. If you don't have 20 in your pocket you missed out.


----------



## M.R. (May 17, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Money rules. If you don't have 20 in your pocket you missed out.


 
Morals, Values and the Right Thing 

The store owner/clerk has integriy.
Most anyone else in your shoes...errrr..Boots would of asked that if the sale fell through would it be okay if I left my name and number!


----------



## 056 kid (May 17, 2011)

You assume I did not. .


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> You didn't find a deal on these boots, apparently a hobo did.
> Then you offer to undermine his find and steal his deal.
> You call it BS that a man has rights to something you want and can't get?
> 
> ...


 
Or maybe he is just a bum.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 17, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Or maybe he is just a bum.


 
or maybe he is, but he very well may be a bum with a dang nice set of boots...

doesn't matter if he's a bum or not, it's not a reason to try to take what he already has in lay a way.

IMHO the best way to handle it would be to ask to stick a note in the boots that says "I REALLY like these boots and would like to buy you a nice replacement set or give you twice what you paid for them, here's my phone number"
or some such.


----------



## 056 kid (May 18, 2011)

Well i went over there this morning to try and get them. The hobo had not arrived yet, but claimed he was on the way during the clerks and his phone call. So I guess I lost out. The woman even said that she was somewhat worried that he was just going to sell them for a profit. MOTHER####ERSSS


----------



## Sport Faller (May 18, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Well i went over there this morning to try and get them. The hobo had not arrived yet, but claimed he was on the way during the clerks and his phone call. So I guess I lost out. The woman even said that she was somewhat worried that he was just going to sell them for a profit. MOTHER####ERSSS


 
that sucks, call back in a while and see if he really was on his way


----------



## 056 kid (May 18, 2011)

Gonna make one more visit sometime today, then its a closed case. .


----------



## Sport Faller (May 18, 2011)

I would, that's waaay to sweet of a deal to let some scruffy bum get them, flip them for 5 times that, and then go score some sweet sweet crank. he could say he's on the way and he could also say he's the King of Siam but that might not be the case


----------



## GASoline71 (May 18, 2011)

Nice goin' Kid... it could be Jesus comin' back an needin' a new pair of boots. But nooooooooooo... you gotta try and make a deal to rip him off... Gee whizz... 

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (May 18, 2011)

Well Gary if you see some Vibram sole boot prints in the clouds, that would be him, because the hobo got the boots. All my nagging scared him enough into paying 30.00 for them when he came to get them. I do think that was a once in a life time thing though, they where pretty much new. .


----------



## GASoline71 (May 18, 2011)

Oh well mang. Hope ya find another pair. 

Gary


----------



## newmexico (May 18, 2011)

View attachment 184475



damn the worlds ending, I'm drunk and I'm not sure god will save me, but here.. I have a pair of whites, loose souls, or soles... if you wear ten and a half's they are yours for 20 dollars, I'll even pay the shipping, I won't need em much more according to the mayan calanderView attachment 184475

//


----------



## 056 kid (May 18, 2011)

Im drunk too boss, thanks for the offer, but I is gonna keep ma $$. If I where to offer you the correct fund-age based on a scale founded by the boots in question, I would offer you 2.00$ for them boots. The boots I was interested where the boots I ordered from Whites, They fit that good, Sooo good. Oh well, I got what I really need, my corks. . .


----------



## newmexico (May 18, 2011)

ahh be listeninin to the libreral npr and they says grain is the new oil... hell... and.... well thank you for lettin me keep my vibram sole..


and as a side note, ethonal is evil... bottom line


----------



## newmexico (May 18, 2011)

*in all seriousness*

at four hundred dollars a pair new.. they pay for themselves

last twenty times longer than the chinese knockoffs.. you're pretty much assured you won't get a stick stuck through em ... It's a shame .. the twenty dollar pair didn't go to a deserving person


----------



## 056 kid (May 18, 2011)

I shelled out bout half a grand for my corked whites. . .

I probably could have cornered the hobo. 

I probably could have taken the boots.

I'l let the lord pick my battles though. .


----------



## bitzer (May 18, 2011)

Since when does a consignment shop have integrity? That damn hobo is probably using them as soup bowls to feed his hundred screamin kids out of right now. The last guy who wore them coulda been messed up in them. Bad juju. You never know Kid. #### happens for a reason.


----------



## Gologit (May 18, 2011)

bitzer said:


> The last guy who wore them coulda been messed up in them. Bad juju. You never know Kid. #### happens for a reason.


 
Good point. There was a guy a few years back that got killed by a snag. He had a brand new pair of Wesco calks on.

His wife tried to sell the boots, his saws, and his tools to me. I passed. She then offered them to anybody who'd take them. Nobody would touch them. We took up a collection for her instead. She finally pawned his saws and boots but nobody who knew the guy bought them. Just wouldn't be right.


----------



## 056 kid (May 18, 2011)

I am that guy that would sponge the blood off. Im not really superstitious unless we are fishing. .


----------



## Gologit (May 18, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Im not really superstitious... .


 
Wait.


----------



## 056 kid (May 18, 2011)

I attribute bad things that happen in the woods to something else.
If I relied on my luck to keep me safe in the woods I would have already been cashed in :angeln:


----------



## bitzer (May 18, 2011)

Honestly, I don't believe in much of anything. Every choice made or oppertunity missed would have led somewhere else though. Its a river that can change course.


----------



## slowp (May 18, 2011)

But if somebody who has really good lunches gets hurt and taken away, you are allowed to eat their lunch. Wouldn't want it to go to
waste, would we? :drool:


----------



## Gologit (May 18, 2011)

slowp said:


> But if somebody who has really good lunches gets hurt and taken away, you are allowed to eat their lunch. Wouldn't want it to go to
> waste, would we? :drool:


 
Of course not. Food is in a different category altogether.


----------



## paccity (May 18, 2011)

things that are beyond your control are usualy luck.


----------



## 2dogs (May 19, 2011)

Man, where to begin? I don't believe in nothing. Yep that's it. Except I do believe I like Whites boots and I'm always on the prowl for another pair. I also don't believe the world is gonna end on Saturday. PM if I'm wrong. Oh aaand I also believe in my dog. He has more honor than I ever will and he shows it all the time. I also believe the 49ers will win the Superbowl again. Someday. If the Mayans aren't right.


----------



## madhatte (May 19, 2011)

I Believe that this here beer is a tasty beverage. Beyond that, there's maybe a little room for negotiation.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 19, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Good point. There was a guy a few years back that got killed by a snag. He had a brand new pair of Wesco calks on.
> 
> His wife tried to sell the boots, his saws, and his tools to me. I passed. She then offered them to anybody who'd take them. Nobody would touch them. We took up a collection for her instead. She finally pawned his saws and boots but nobody who knew the guy bought them. Just wouldn't be right.


 
My Great Uncle Case was killed in the woods. My Dad still has his tin hat. No way will I wear it. My Dad's brother wore it for 3 years before he knew that Case got killed wearin' it. Been on my Dad's mantle for almost 40 years now.

Gary


----------



## bitzer (May 19, 2011)

Ok I may have jumped the gun a little. There are a few things I believe in. One of the more inportant ones is... gravity always wins. We just have to play along. I also believe I could use a beer or maybe 10 right now.


----------



## 2dogs (May 20, 2011)

Yeah the gravity thing wins in California too.


----------



## TREE_KILLER (May 20, 2011)

Found these at Wesco factory seconds


----------



## madhatte (May 20, 2011)

OK, so the color is funky, but you can't fault the build quality. I wouldn't go lookin' for 'em in that shade, but if I found a deal... who knows what I might sport on my feets for the next few years?


----------



## RandyMac (May 20, 2011)

Ya know you will need that matching bag and hat.


----------



## madhatte (May 20, 2011)

I think this a "Functional Shoes vs. Cute Shoes" sort of a Straw Dog argument. Let's just say I've never worn a red hat_ for the amusement of my chums_ before. In my red-hat-wearing experience, all amusement has been _entirely unrelated_ to hat color, with the exception of the costume party where I won a bottle of vodka for being clever enough to wear a mask which was a print of a picture of my own face..and I grumbled the whole night that my printer sucked because it made everything too red.


----------



## Joe46 (May 20, 2011)

I wore red crushers for years. They were my hunting hats, what I put when I took the brain bucket off, and I used to get dive bomb by the hummingbirds. Not sure what they were trying to tell me however.


----------



## slowp (May 20, 2011)

Never use the term Straw Dog. It is like looking saying Bloody Mary three times in a row...something bad will show up again.

I like those boots, but they would have clashed terribly with the orange hardhat and orange vest. No calks either. Are they $20? 

I can imagine that they'd invite another Smurf Feet type disturbance in the woods, except the loggers around here seem to be better behaved than those heli loggers were.


----------



## madhatte (May 20, 2011)

slowp said:


> Never use the term Straw Dog. It is like looking saying Bloody Mary three times in a row...something bad will show up again.



Heh. My clever ruse bears fruit.


----------



## Gologit (May 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Ya know you will need that matching bag and hat.


 
And underwear.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> I wore red crushers for years. They were my hunting hats, what I put when I took the brain bucket off, and I used to get dive bomb by the hummingbirds. Not sure what they were trying to tell me however.


 
Red Crushers were all we wore during hunting season. My hometown of Orting, WA has a celebration of hunting season each fall called Orting Red Hat Days. It's not as good as it used to be in the 70's and 80's... but the town still has a pretty big party opening weekend. 

Gary


----------



## Joe46 (May 21, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Red Crushers were all we wore during hunting season. My hometown of Orting, WA has a celebration of hunting season each fall called Orting Red Hat Days. It's not as good as it used to be in the 70's and 80's... but the town still has a pretty big party opening weekend.
> 
> Gary


 
Didn't know about that. I'll have to check it out this fall.


----------



## floyd (May 21, 2011)

Hummers are attracted to red...this is why feeders have red on them.

You looked like a giant flower to them.


----------



## Joe46 (May 21, 2011)

floyd said:


> Hummers are attracted to red...this is why feeders have red on them.
> 
> You looked like a giant flower to them.


 
Far out Man-Flower Power!!!!
OK, sorry. I'm showing my age:msp_ohmy:


----------



## floyd (May 21, 2011)

One of 15 or so regulars buzzed me 1/2 mi from the house this week. 

Little known fact of questionable interest...hummers use the sugar water to fuel up so they can eat flies & other flying insects.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 21, 2011)

*boots*

Had hummers come check me out when wearing reflective vests on a tree falling job :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

